# Greetings from Moscow.



## Frederick Russ

Hey Hermitage - welcome to VI!

Sorry to hear about your accident - are the ramifications of that interfering with your conducting? Its nice to have a short list of conductors on call for projects since I've heard that composers can get a first rate orchestra in Russia for a bargain.

At any rate - welcome man. Post some of your stuff when you're able.


----------



## zonobono

very moving and also funny (in a good way) introduction.

welcome.


when you move to germany/austria, drop in (basel) for a drink, our beer is so much better then the german one :razz:


----------



## Hermitage59

No conducting Fred. Arms and hands won't work properly for a sustained period. Need to rest frequently.
I have some contacts here in Moscow, in the Russian Phil, but it's not as cheap as you would think, they are pretty busy.
There are other orchestras however of high standard that may be open to work, and that's part of my study/business opportunity program here. If something comes together, i will post here and elsewhere explaining what's available as i understand it. 

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## PaulR

Hey Alex!

Ya f&*king Commie! Don't want any Commies round 'ere!

Ya Commie [email protected]*d!

Hello - how are you my dear fellow?

:lol:


----------



## IvanP

Hey Alex, really interesting and surprising bio!

I'd love to hear your music 

Keep posting and welcome,

IvÃ¡n


----------



## Hermitage59

Comrade Spartacus, you ageing Welsh sheep farmer!

Nice to hear from you again!

Alex.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Hermitage59

IvanP @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> Hey Alex, really interesting and surprising bio!
> 
> I'd love to hear your music
> 
> Keep posting and welcome,
> 
> IvÃ¡n



Thanks Ivan.
you may well hear some soon. I'm trying to beat a symphonic movement into shape now.

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## ComposerDude

Welcome, Alex!


----------



## jamriding

Welcome Hermitage59: it's good to hear a little more about yourself.

I suppose now that I ought to put my efforts into producing something similar in "Introduce Yourself". No excuses anymore :???: 



jamriding @ Sat Jan 07 said:


> Welcome, Alex (Hermitage59), to the forum. I've seen you many times on the VSL website and have come to admire your views.
> 
> We have an "Introduce Yourself" section on V.I. I'd be very interested to hear what you have to say: who knows, perhaps I might even get round to penning a few words myself sometime...



Eh bien, watch this space (but don't expect an early response   )


----------



## Thonex

Welcome to our little slice of the universe.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Waywyn

Heya and welcome to VI!


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hi Alex! I'm glad you found your way here finally

Enjoy your stay and get the brandy out 'cause it's gonna be a long music night


----------



## Hermitage59

Thanks all for the welcome. I'll try and keep my writing foot out my mouth long enough to make some sort of worthwhile contribution.

Theo, thanks, and it's cognac not brandy!

let's go upper class.... :mrgreen: 

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hermitage59 @ Tue Mar 14 said:


> Theo, thanks, and it's cognac not brandy!



haha right, that's the one!

Brandy or Cognac...If it burns the throat, it can't be bad


----------



## synergy543

TheoKrueger @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> Brandy or Cognac...If it burns the throat, it can't be bad



Poor Theo has obviously never had a good Cognac!

Welcome again Alex, and despite our differences in other threads, I'm glad your here.

A toast to you,

Greg


----------



## handz

Finally some Russian composer over here!


привет! пока


----------



## Hermitage59

Thanks Greg.


Handz, sorry to dissapoint you, but i'm british, studying in moscow!

However, i have grasped some dim understanding of russia and it's people.

And as my computer doesn't want to embed russian characters, I give you the 'english' version, of the russian greeting.

Priviet!

Ya Zhelayu vam udachi!

Regards,
Alex.


----------



## Nick Harvey

Hi Alex.

Welcome to VI. I've only recently joined and I'm actually still trying to finds my feet. Ah, the joys of amputation...

Do they sell cornish pasties in Moscow? I bloody love a good pasty. 

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## joaz

Hi Alex
Your bio makes a fascinating read.
Should you ever find yourself back in Blighty and at a loose end. Lets hook up for a Cognac and bullsh!t session.

Regards Joe


----------



## neoTypic

What an interesting life you've led so far!

I've seen you around before, but howdy!


----------



## Scott Cairns

Hi Alex, welcome to V.I. You sure do get around! 

I read your post on NS where you said you lived on the Northern Beaches of Sydney for a while... bit warmer than Russia  

Its 10:30 pm as I type this and Im sitting in a pair of shorts sweating. (sorry, too much information im sure)

Anyway, welcome.


----------



## Hermitage59

Nick, Thanks. They sell here in Moscow a smaller version of a cornish pasty (I buy two), laden with all sorts of interesting vegatables and meat. You can also get them with an injection of rum or brandy, or vodka. Makes for an interesting introduction to 'flavouring'.


Doug, thanls for the welcome, and the phrase means, I wish you good luck, or fortune.

Joe, my friend, you're on!

Neo, thanks. Life's not over yet, with plenty more to do.

Scott, way too much info on the shorts (!), but i confess i did the same. My little shack was literally on the beach, so i went swimming and body surfing most days, (with a careful eye looking out for sharks) to beat the heat.

I'm surprised you didn't see my old 60's decor kombi with surf racks cruising past your door.

Alex.


----------



## Hannes_F

Hermitage59 @ Mon Mar 13 said:


> i am passionate about taking classical music forward, and developing it further within the 'known genres'.



I love that sentence. U r da man![schild=4 fontcolor=8B0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Give it all you've got[/schild]


----------



## Hermitage59

Hannes_F @ Wed Mar 15 said:


> Hermitage59 @ Mon Mar 13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am passionate about taking classical music forward, and developing it further within the 'known genres'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that sentence. U r da man![schild=4 fontcolor=8B0000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Give it all you've got[/schild]
Click to expand...


Thanks Hannes. I'm determined to try, and hopefully the lifetime study will help.

I simply don't believe the classic, romantic, and early modern are farmed out just yet, and regardless of whether people want it or not, doesn't mean those genres are 'finished', even if i end up just writing for myself..

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## Ian Livingstone

Welcome to VI Alex - I had the opportunity to work in Moscow last year and was blown away by the talent there, and the studio facilities (and the prices!). Don't know if you know them but it was Sergei Skripka / Marina Doubovskova - great people. The orchestra was the Russian State Symphony Orchestra in Mosfilm.

Ian


----------



## Hermitage59

Ian Livingstone @ Thu Mar 16 said:


> Welcome to VI Alex - I had the opportunity to work in Moscow last year and was blown away by the talent there, and the studio facilities (and the prices!). Don't know if you know them but it was Sergei Skripka / Marina Doubovskova - great people. The orchestra was the Russian State Symphony Orchestra in Mosfilm.
> 
> Ian



Ian, 
I don't know them, but my contact has been, in the main, with the Russian Phil, based at Dom Musika. I do have contacts at Mosfilm, and I am in fact due to have a meeting with Todorovsky, the fairly well known russian director, near the end of the month. I'll ask about Sergei and Marina.

Yes, the talent is formidable. Another reason for my enjoyment at being here.

Alex.


----------

